# Google confirms next Android version won’t implement Oracle’



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google is replacing its implementation of the Java application programming interfaces (APIs) in Android with OpenJDK, the open source version of Oracle's Java Development Kit (JDK). The news first came by a "mysterious Android codebase commit" from last month submitted to Hacker News. Google confirmed to VentureBeat that Android N will rely solely on OpenJDK, rather Android's own implementation of the Java APIs.


More


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

I dont understand your question.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

explosions1000 said:


> I dont understand your question.


Well it's not a question, it's a link to an article with tech news. This is the sub forum for posting tech news, hence the title "Tech Related News".


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

oh ok nevermind.


----------

